# Unimaginitive fiction?



## HLGStrider (Mar 21, 2004)

In the introduction bit to the Lord of the Rings section of this forum it states that said mentioned book to which our forum is devoted is the among the greatest works of imaginitive fiction ever. . .

Which got me thinking. . .if there is imaginitive fiction, there must be unimaginitive fiction. . .

What would that be like?

Actually, I've probably read quite a bit of it. 

What do you think are the greatest works of unimaginitive fiction?


----------



## Eriol (Mar 21, 2004)

I think mystery novels are very much unimaginative fiction . I like Rex Stout's mystery stories a lot.

Seriously, though, my favorite novel is Crime and Punishment. I'm not a great reader of fiction (aside from Tolkien) so I don't know many others; though there are probably some which I can't remember right now. 

I just noticed the smilies now are many-colored, like Saruman, as I was writing this. Interesting.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Mar 21, 2004)

I have definitely read unimaginative fiction. I can't think of any right at the moment, but I do recall reading some novels that were blatant rip-offs of other novels, etc. I'd definitely call that "unimaginative" fiction.

          

They ARE many-colored!

~LadyDernhelm


----------

